# Recommendations on good real estate agents?



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

English speaking please. Wanted to look at properties / lands in Sao Miguel and Sagres / Faro areas

What is normally the procedure - are they compiling the list of properties and show you around or is it per owner availability? How much of a heads up time is needed?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Combining the words 'good' & 'estate agent' is the epitome of an oxymoron - they are all out for their 5%. They all speak English; the ones that couldn't starved to death a long time ago. Just keep in mind the saying - Never trust advice from anyone with a vested interest in providing it - and you won't go far wrong.

You will need to narrow down your search area before you will be able to get anyone interested in investing their time showing you around. Using the locations you suggest you won't get a reply from anyone.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

+1 to MrB

Most Estate Agents are only interested in one thing................their commission.
Never mind about complaints books and licensing.........a total waste of time.

Expect to be underwhelmed, ignored, b*******ted, treated as a rich idiot and you should not be disappointed.

There are exceptions, up here in Silver Coast Land we have some great Agents, we have some terrible ones as well, you just have to persevere and trust your instincts.

Rob


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Quanzix said:


> English speaking please. Wanted to look at properties / lands in Sao Miguel and Sagres / Faro areas
> 
> What is normally the procedure - are they compiling the list of properties and show you around or is it per owner availability? How much of a heads up time is needed?


From a different perspective....Portugal works on a more person to person level (unlike somewhere like the US of A) so your local estate agent will deal with local properties and will be happy to sit with you and try and explain, in what is a foreign language, for them, what is what. This will involve you not paying them any thing as, usually, foreigners go from place to place, agent to agent letting most of the agents do the work and receiving noting in exchange. They know previous experience that most foreigners will just waste their time without any intension of buying but "just looking" Forgive me if this is not how you will operate. I am sure if you use a search ending you will find a wide selection of properties for sale in Portugal, when you have decided what you want and were then someone local to that area will provide you with recommendations. Of course you could engage an agent (on a day rate) to act for you then they could trawl the area you are looking at for suitable properties if you have an idea of what you want to purchase.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

"Vested interest" is the operative phrase here. An estate agent will tell you anything to sell a property. "Yes you can build a pool/annexe without permission" when your camara will insist on approval first. "No, there are no roads being planned" when the new A13 is scheduled to run right through the middle of the property. Always use an independent solicitor and not one recommended by the estate agent (who is probably his cousin).


----------



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

So what would be my final institution to confirm all the facts about the property (zoning, permits, allowed uses, etc)?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We found the same great customer service we were used to in the USA, in central Portugal. We searched homes via the Internet and then emailed the realtors, they not only emailed back answers to our questions, but sent additional pics we requested. The services we contacted, we had contacted in person on previous visits, and knew we were serious cash buyers, so I am sure that helped. We can recommend several excellent realtors in the Central area. On our buying trip, we had 7 homes selected to view with 3 realtors, and one rental just in case. We saw all in a 3 day time frame, and a mystery house, which of course is the one we liked best . Just as anywhere, there are good services and bad. We appreciated that a realtors time is worth something, and they need to see a payday at the end to justify their time.


----------



## alf1956 (Feb 22, 2015)

I can highly recommend EDL estate agents based in Carvoeiro a lovely place in the Algarve. They were very helpful with their advice regarding property buying etc & even advised on how to facilitate discounts.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Quanzix said:


> So what would be my final institution to confirm all the facts about the property (zoning, permits, allowed uses, etc)?


A good independent English speaking lawyer and a firm determination not to sign anything or part with a single cent until that good independent lawyer tells you it's safe to do so.


----------

